# John Deere 2210



## D1man10 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum so I appreciate all feedback. I am purchasing a used 2210. I am aware of the rear pro issues and driveshaft issues people have experienced. Are there any other issues I should check for and what kind of tasks should I avoid using the tractor for? I own 12acres of land and mow most of the land. I will be using the front end loader to move some old cut up willow to the back corner of the property. I also got it with the front mounted snow blower, are there any problems with these? Is the tractor going to handle this work load? It has just under 500 hours on it. Thanks again for any info..


----------



## D1man10 (Oct 4, 2016)

I meant rear PTO issues lol


----------

